# keto meals



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

can anybody throw me a few meal plans together to make up 30g pro 30 g fat

ive got

beef mince

pork mince

bacon

cheese

double cream

eggs

to play with... cheers

weights of foods would be great as im cooking tonight for the week ahead.. left it late


----------

